# What are the main ethnic groups of this forum.



## reptiles (Aug 24, 2020)

I'm curious.


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Aug 24, 2020)

i don't know


----------



## Britishlooksmaxxer (Aug 24, 2020)

inb4 indian moggers come and spam this poll


----------



## reptiles (Aug 24, 2020)

JosephGarrot123 said:


> i don't know




Well we will soon found out


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Aug 24, 2020)

Mixed option pls, also you're forgetting hispanic

-mixedcel


----------



## reptiles (Aug 24, 2020)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> Mixed option pls, also you're forgetting hispanic
> 
> -mixedcel




Edited it for you


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Aug 24, 2020)

Masterrace


----------



## Deleted member 2968 (Aug 24, 2020)

Republic of Balkan ogres


----------



## reptiles (Aug 24, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Masterrace
> View attachment 617468



Mogged to death by the dravdian bull


----------



## Deleted member 7125 (Aug 24, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Masterrace
> View attachment 617468


mogs me but not after bimax


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Aug 24, 2020)

Morgothos said:


> mogs me but not after bimax


That is him currently.
He hasn’t gotten bimax


----------



## Deleted member 7125 (Aug 24, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> That is him currently.
> He hasn’t gotten bimax


I meant me


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Aug 24, 2020)

Morgothos said:


> I meant me


I’m retarded


----------



## Copeful (Aug 24, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> That is him currently.
> He hasn’t gotten bimax



*No bimax for his race *


----------



## BigBoy (Aug 24, 2020)

Most people are gonna meme and put Indian


----------



## Deleted member 9048 (Aug 24, 2020)

How did curries keep finding this website


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Aug 24, 2020)

Trungvu said:


> How did curries keep finding this website


They are 1.3 billion, what do you expect?


----------



## Deleted member 1553 (Aug 24, 2020)

What should I put in your opinion, reptiles?


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Aug 24, 2020)

reptiles said:


> I'm curious.


what would Persian go under? MENA?


----------



## SkinjobCatastrophe (Aug 24, 2020)

The Europeans just have everything. They are the most attractive. They have the most advanced societies. They make most new technologies in every field. They make the most money. They have all kinds of music, books, art, and media of just about every form and style. The Lord was really malign with his intent when he gave the chinese a 108 average iq but made them work 12 hours a day 6 days a week and gave the indians and central africans malaria in record numbers. And especially when he made women ruthlessly cruel towards all non-white men


----------



## RaciallyAndrogynous (Aug 25, 2020)

Can ethnics actually ascend is the real question
Or was it over before it began


----------



## Deleted member 1553 (Aug 25, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> what would Persian go under? MENA?


Yeah since Iran is in the Middle East.


----------



## CursedOne (Aug 25, 2020)

currys are flooding in


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Aug 25, 2020)

mostly whites


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Aug 25, 2020)

Feels like nearly every second person I see on this forum is an ethnic


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Aug 25, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> They are 1.3 billion, what do you expect?


1.3 fuken billion cow worshippers


----------



## Deleted member 2012 (Aug 25, 2020)

So many options for asians and you lump a lot of major groups on the last option 

retarded


----------



## reptiles (Aug 25, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> 1.3 fuken billion cow worshippers




Bro its better worshipping the faith of your ancestors than a foriegn 1


----------



## reptiles (Aug 25, 2020)

Tyrionlannistercel said:


> So many options for asians and you lump a lot of major groups on the last option
> 
> retarded




There was a limit to how many i could include in the poll i phyically had to broaden the list


----------



## reptiles (Aug 25, 2020)

SkinjobCatastrophe said:


> The Europeans just have everything. They are the most attractive. They have the most advanced societies. They make most new technologies in every field. They make the most money. They have all kinds of music, books, art, and media of just about every form and style. The Lord was really malign with his intent when he gave the chinese a 108 average iq but made them work 12 hours a day 6 days a week and gave the indians and central africans malaria in record numbers. And especially when he made women ruthlessly cruel towards all non-white men




True


----------



## reptiles (Aug 25, 2020)

JuicyAnimeTitties said:


> What should I put in your opinion, reptiles?




Euro probably


----------



## KING REIDYZ (Aug 28, 2020)

SkinjobCatastrophe said:


> The Europeans just have everything. They are the most attractive. They have the most advanced societies. They make most new technologies in every field. They make the most money. They have all kinds of music, books, art, and media of just about every form and style. The Lord was really malign with his intent when he gave the chinese a 108 average iq but made them work 12 hours a day 6 days a week and gave the indians and central africans malaria in record numbers. And especially when he made women ruthlessly cruel towards all non-white men


'the Lord' 
stfu you low iq rat


----------



## Moggy (Aug 28, 2020)

Mostly white's as was every iteration of P/S/L or any other incel forum in existence.


----------



## reptiles (Aug 28, 2020)

Moggy said:


> Mostly white's as was every iteration of P/S/L or any other incel forum in existence.




Bro youe finally back i missed you man


----------



## Maxout (Aug 28, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 7697 (Aug 28, 2020)

SkinjobCatastrophe said:


> The Europeans just have everything. They are the most attractive. They have the most advanced societies. They make most new technologies in every field. They make the most money. They have all kinds of music, books, art, and media of just about every form and style. The Lord was really malign with his intent when he gave the chinese a 108 average iq but made them work 12 hours a day 6 days a week and gave the indians and central africans malaria in record numbers. And especially when he made women ruthlessly cruel towards all non-white men


Brutal


----------



## Gazzamogga (Aug 28, 2020)

Indian Caucasian


----------



## RAITEIII (Aug 28, 2020)

reptiles said:


> I'm curious.


Chadlite ethnicity


----------



## RAITEIII (Aug 28, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> Indian Caucasian


Read above


----------



## JamesHowlett (Aug 28, 2020)

Curry moggers


----------



## Gazzamogga (Aug 28, 2020)

RAITEIII said:


> Read above


----------



## JamesHowlett (Aug 28, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Bro its better worshipping the faith of your ancestors than a foriegn 1


Why do people feel the need to worship anything?

I broke out of my family’s Sikh faith pretty easily tbh


----------



## reptiles (Aug 28, 2020)

JamesHowlett said:


> Why do people feel the need to worship anything?
> 
> I broke out of my family’s Sikh faith pretty easily tbh




I mean i think reilgion is low iq as fuck but it makes more sense if your gonna be reilgious to follow the faith of your ancestors


----------



## JamesHowlett (Aug 28, 2020)

reptiles said:


> I mean i think reilgion is low iq as fuck but it makes more sense if your gonna be reilgious to follow the faith of your ancestors


In that sense i agree


----------



## reptiles (Aug 28, 2020)

JamesHowlett said:


> In that sense i agree




If your curry you should not be following islam tbqh


----------



## JamesHowlett (Aug 28, 2020)

reptiles said:


> If your curry you should not be following islam tbqh


Well my background is Sikh and yeah I’m not a fan of Islam at all


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Aug 28, 2020)

25 curries and 42 Europeans


----------



## reptiles (Aug 28, 2020)

20Nobragger01 said:


> 25 curries and 42 Europeans




Just be curry is legit.


----------



## bruh3610 (Aug 28, 2020)

Any chinks?


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Aug 28, 2020)

In which group belong Currys 

Just write Currys man


----------



## Strafe (Aug 28, 2020)

Why does this thread have every flavor of Asian imaginable and then “European”


----------



## Austrian Oak (Aug 28, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> Indian Caucasian


So your half Indian half Dutch


----------



## Gazzamogga (Aug 28, 2020)

spiderchad said:


> So your half Indian half Dutch


It's a long running joke on the forum bro


----------



## Austrian Oak (Aug 28, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> It's a long running joke on the forum bro


Are you full Dutch then but


----------



## Gazzamogga (Aug 28, 2020)

spiderchad said:


> Are you full Dutch then but


Never really bothered to figure it out tbh

But my entire family is Dutch and white so I assume so


----------



## Austrian Oak (Aug 28, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> Never really bothered to figure it out tbh
> 
> But my entire family is Dutch and white so I assume so


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Aug 28, 2020)

Where is med option


----------



## Deleted member 5912 (Aug 28, 2020)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Where is med option


ya look white 
forget ops retarded ass thread
legit autism


----------



## reptiles (Aug 28, 2020)

Mohamad said:


> ya look white
> forget ops retarded ass thread
> legit autism




Meds count as white and no your not med your arab


----------



## reptiles (Aug 28, 2020)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Where is med option




Meds are white


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Aug 28, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Meds count as white and no your not med your arab


----------



## Deleted member 5912 (Aug 28, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Meds count as white and no your not med your arab


not talking abour me lol
med is actually white with darker eyes
im mixed btw
baldingman is legit white med


----------



## reptiles (Aug 28, 2020)

Baldingman1998 said:


> View attachment 626972




Is that you? Also some arabs can look med


----------



## reptiles (Aug 28, 2020)

Mohamad said:


> not talking abour me lol
> med is actually white with darker eyes
> im mixed btw
> baldingman is legit white med




Meds count as white is what im saying


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Aug 28, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Is that you? Also some arabs can look med


That's me lol. I'm trying to prove to you that Arabs aren't just dark skinned many Arabs are blonde etc we have many shades of skin and coloring


----------



## Deleted member 5912 (Aug 28, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Meds count as white is what im saying


yeah ik about phenotypes lol
ofc if your ethnic you wont pass as med due to features
i was aaying baldingnan is white


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 28, 2020)

Mohamad said:


> yeah ik about phenotypes lol
> ofc if your ethnic you wont pass as med due to features
> i was aaying baldingnan is white





Baldingman1998 said:


> That's me lol. I'm trying to prove to you that Arabs aren't just dark skinned many Arabs are blonde etc we have many shades of skin and coloring


I am arab but lighter than average


----------



## reptiles (Aug 28, 2020)

Mohamad said:


> yeah ik about phenotypes lol
> ofc if your ethnic you wont pass as med due to features
> i was aaying baldingnan is white




Okay then put white generally meds are white by my standards


----------



## Deleted member 5912 (Aug 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> I am arab but lighter than average


your white tbh
lebanese is legit med
i can send you pics of me with no tan
i look med
most users told ne im white passing


----------



## reptiles (Aug 28, 2020)

Baldingman1998 said:


> That's me lol. I'm trying to prove to you that Arabs aren't just dark skinned many Arabs are blonde etc we have many shades of skin and coloring




Are you a levant? They really dont count as arab also there is a lot of over lap in sicially with arabs tbqh


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 28, 2020)

Mohamad said:


> your white tbh
> lebanese is legit med
> i can send you pics of me with no tan
> i look med
> most users told ne im white passing


Send me bro


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 28, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Are you a levant? They really dont count as arab also there is a lot of over lap in sicially with arabs tbqh


What does levant mean 

i am white but ethnic features ican pass as med i think


----------



## Deleted member 5912 (Aug 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> Send me bro


oki bro
just when i get vack on my laptop cuz tge pic is there


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 28, 2020)

Mohamad said:


> oki bro
> just when i get vack on my laptop cuz tge pic is there


Yes bro


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Aug 28, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Are you a levant? They really dont count as arab also there is a lot of over lap in sicially with arabs tbqh


I don't know what that is but I live close Syria and iraq


----------



## reptiles (Aug 28, 2020)

[QUOTE


lifestyle21873 said:


> What does levant mean
> 
> i am white but ethnic features ican pass as med i think




Places like levant or syria i would not cpunt these guys as arabs they are way whiter on averages there like turks there intermedaries between arab and white


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Aug 28, 2020)

i am south asian


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 28, 2020)

reptiles said:


> [QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> Places like levant or syria i would not cpunt these guys as arabs they are way whiter on averages there like turks there intermedaries between arab and white





reptiles said:


> [QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> Places like levant or syria i would not cpunt these guys as arabs they are way whiter on averages there like turks there intermedaries between arab and white


If i have fair skin dark eyes dark hair what does it mean


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Aug 28, 2020)

reptiles said:


> [QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> Places like levant or syria i would not cpunt these guys as arabs they are way whiter on averages there like turks there intermedaries between arab and white


So what do I vote in the pol above


----------



## reptiles (Aug 28, 2020)

Baldingman1998 said:


> So what do I vote in the pol above




White broadly speaking


----------



## Gazzamogga (Aug 28, 2020)

Mohamad said:


> your white tbh
> lebanese is legit med
> i can send you pics of me with no tan
> i look med
> most users told ne im white passing


Guy in my course was Lebanese and he looked no different to Turks or Moroccans tbh


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 28, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> Guy in my course was Lebanese and he looked no different to Turks or Moroccans tbh


No lebanese are lighter than average arab


----------



## Deleted member 5912 (Aug 28, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> Guy in my course was Lebanese and he looked no different to Turks or Moroccans tbh


yeah pheno i look similar to inceletto
my bro is white passing i geuss


----------



## Gazzamogga (Aug 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> No lebanese are lighter than average arab


All I know is there was a Lebanese dude sitting next to me for half a year and I thought he was Moroccan for 5 months

Make of that as you will


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 28, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> All I know is there was a Lebanese dude sitting next to me for half a year and I thought he was Moroccan for 5 months
> 
> Make of that as you will


Was his skin dark brown or what


----------



## Gazzamogga (Aug 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> Was his skin dark brown or what


No, light brown

Like Moroccans jfl


----------



## reptiles (Aug 28, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> No, light brown
> 
> Like Moroccans jfl




Was he a mogger?


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 28, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> No, light brown
> 
> Like Moroccans jfl


Not all morrocanns are the same u retard some look lighter some darker


----------



## Gazzamogga (Aug 28, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Was he a mogger?


Gymmaxxed normie

Had tons of trashy 3.5-4psl girls with daddy issues on Tinder that he sometimes showed me


----------



## Copeful (Aug 28, 2020)

Strafe said:


> Why does this thread have every flavor of Asian imaginable and then “European”



*Survey bias tbh ngl *


----------



## reptiles (Aug 28, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> Gymmaxxed normie
> 
> Had tons of trashy 3.5-4psl girls with daddy issues on Tinder that he sometimes showed me



Brutal ngl


----------



## reptiles (Aug 28, 2020)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> *Survey bias tbh ngl *



No cause i generally didnt have enough space i was limited to the options given and for some reason people dont consign meds as white


----------



## eduardkoopman (Aug 28, 2020)

reptiles said:


> I'm curious.


I dunno for sure.
But I suspect that countries, where male competition is the worse. Most men are present.
1. India has fucked up gender ratio (due to high abortion rate of female feutuses)
2. China had (maybe still has?) a massively fucked up gender ratio (due to high abortion rate of female feutuses).
3. In the West (safe countries) not many men die are anymore and men get older, and male immigrants surplus. So the gender ratio is not very bad, but still a bit bad in most places.


----------



## reptiles (Aug 28, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> I dunno for sure.
> But I suspect that countries, where male competition is the worse. Most men are present.
> 1. India has fucked up gender ratio (due to high abortion rate of female feutuses)
> 2. China had (maybe still has?) a massively fucked up gender ratio (due to high abortion rate of female feutuses).
> 3. In the West (safe countries) not many men die are anymore and men get older, and male immigrants surplus. So the gender ratio is not very bad, but still a bit bad in most places.





I would perfer if everyone in this world was white its only 6 genes that cold for bone structure its about 5 that code for european skin honestly why isnt this world looking into fixing this shit.


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Aug 28, 2020)

I put white if I’m turk but my familly migrated from EE and Caucasus ?


----------



## reptiles (Aug 28, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> I put white if I’m turk but my familly migrated from EE and Caucasus ?




I mean im not gonna go into genetics autism if you look white get called white then your white.


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Aug 28, 2020)

reptiles said:


> I mean im not gonna go into genetics autism if you look white get called white then your white.


Would be good if u divided eastern euopean tbh.


----------



## reptiles (Aug 28, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> Would be good if u divided eastern euopean tbh.




I didnt have room tbqh i tried


----------



## Mr.cope (Aug 28, 2020)

The ethnic self hating is making me cringe


----------



## SkinjobCatastrophe (Aug 28, 2020)

KING REIDYZ said:


> 'the Lord'
> stfu you low iq rat


Careful, THE LORD will smite you if you use his name in such a reprehensible manner


----------



## KING REIDYZ (Aug 28, 2020)

SkinjobCatastrophe said:


> Careful, THE LORD will smite you if you use his name in such a reprehensible manner
> View attachment 627430


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Aug 28, 2020)

reptiles said:


> I'm curious.


I refuse to identify as african, i am east african.


----------



## Deleted member 6789 (Aug 28, 2020)

pashtun moggers
muh north indian 
muh latino mexican 
coping mayo brainlet


----------



## reptiles (Aug 28, 2020)

OhWellMaxing said:


> pashtun moggers
> muh north indian
> muh latino mexican
> coping mayo brainlet




Oh and the turks and arabs larping as whites


----------



## reptiles (Aug 28, 2020)

Toodlydood said:


> I refuse to identify as african, i am east african.




Your a mixed nigger but your better than the pure kind for sure


----------



## Deleted member 5912 (Aug 28, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Oh and the turks and arabs larping as whites


im not curry bro!
im indo ayran


----------



## sytyl (Aug 28, 2020)

"It's over" is my ethnic group


----------



## Deleted member 5912 (Aug 28, 2020)

sytyl said:


> "It's over" is my ethnic group


no bro your legit tik tok chad tbh ngl


----------



## reptiles (Aug 28, 2020)

Mohamad said:


> im not curry bro!
> im indo ayran




Your arab not aryan the real aryans were proto europoids tbqh but your infintely whiter than me currently which is why i wanted eugenics


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 28, 2020)

sytyl said:


> "It's over" is my ethnic group





Mohamad said:


> no bro your legit tik tok chad tbh ngl


You are moggers


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 28, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Your arab not aryan the real aryans were proto europoids tbqh but your infintely whiter than me currently which is why i wanted eugenics


Cope i can pass as med


----------



## Deleted member 5912 (Aug 28, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Your arab not aryan the real aryans were proto europoids tbqh but your infintely whiter than me currently which is why i wanted eugenics


it was a mocking joke lol
irl i say im arab tbh
i never say irl that im white cuz i dont look white lol
my pheno is somewhat similar to inceletto


----------



## sytyl (Aug 28, 2020)

Mohamad said:


> no bro your legit tik tok chad tbh ngl


cope it's so over I am khhv no ioi at 43


----------



## reptiles (Aug 28, 2020)

Mohamad said:


> it was a mocking joke lol
> irl i say im arab tbh
> i never say irl that im white cuz i dont look white lol
> my pheno is somewhat similar to inceletto




Yeah i'm talking about a few ethnic arab storm front cels i shit you not they exist


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 28, 2020)

sytyl said:


> cope it's so over I am khhv no ioi at 43


I can rape you tbh no homo Bro


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Aug 28, 2020)

more MENA than i thought


----------



## Deleted member 5912 (Aug 28, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Yeah i'm talking about a few ethnic arab storm front cels i shit you not they exist


yeah arab girls are like that
can confirm


----------



## reptiles (Aug 28, 2020)

16tyo said:


> more MENA than i thought




Mogs me bhai


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 28, 2020)

Mohamad said:


> yeah arab girls are like that
> can confirm


Are like what


----------



## reptiles (Aug 28, 2020)

Mohamad said:


> yeah arab girls are like that
> can confirm




JBW exists even in the whitest ethnic communties fucking brutal


----------



## Deleted member 5912 (Aug 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> Are like what


a lot of them worship the white cocku


----------



## Deleted member 6789 (Aug 28, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Oh and the turks and arabs larping as whites


cope mexican muh latino beans larp as white on here


----------



## Deleted member 5912 (Aug 28, 2020)

reptiles said:


> JBW exists even in the whitest ethnic communties fucking brutal


meh
besids half of lebanon are all white
i almost never see ethnics here if im being honest


----------



## sytyl (Aug 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> I can rape you tbh no homo Bro


I look like the shit newone shit out this morning bro u dont want to fuck me trust


----------



## reptiles (Aug 28, 2020)

OhWellMaxing said:


> cope mexican muh latino beans larp as white on here




True however there larps tend to make more sense some what depends on the latino tbqh if dominican nigger hell no if chilean most probably


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 28, 2020)

sytyl said:


> I look like the shit newone shit out this morning bro u dont want to fuck me trust


----------



## reptiles (Aug 28, 2020)

Mohamad said:


> meh
> besids half of lebanon are all white
> i almost never see ethnics here if im being honest




The most common ethnic is the curry i want to change that but i don't have the power the only way is to get ANI in curries to 100 percent with the chinks i would phyically sure to get tocharans to breed every chink out of exsistance blacks are just screwed they geenrally have no white passing groups unless north african tbqh


----------



## Deleted member 5912 (Aug 28, 2020)

also if anybody is wobdering this is wgat med looks like if im not mistaken @reptiles


----------



## Deleted member 6789 (Aug 28, 2020)

reptiles said:


> True however there larps tend to make more sense some what depends on the latino tbqh if dominican nigger hell no if chilean most probably


cope 4 foot 2 mexicans with potato pheno and light skin cope as muh latino
When white women see them as bellow curry, their culture is loud and based around drinking and swine like behavior


----------



## reptiles (Aug 28, 2020)

Mohamad said:


> View attachment 627550
> also if anybody is wobdering this is wgat med looks like if im not mistaken @reptiles




Looks whiter than most meds wtf looks pontid in this pic


----------



## reptiles (Aug 28, 2020)

OhWellMaxing said:


> cope 4 foot 2 mexicans with potato pheno and light skin cope as muh latino
> When white women see them as bellow curry, their culture is loud and based around drinking and swine like behavior




Most lationos are not white but a few can claim that


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 28, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Looks whiter than most meds wtf looks pontid in this pic


I dont understand what pheno I look like how do i know


----------



## Deleted member 5912 (Aug 28, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Looks whiter than most meds wtf looks pontid in this pic


i thought this was med lol
in slightly darker version of him
what does that make me


----------



## Deleted member 6789 (Aug 28, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Most lationos are not white but a few can claim that


"Muh latino" is cope no one views fat short mexicans as white


----------



## sytyl (Aug 28, 2020)

Mohamad said:


> View attachment 627550
> also if anybody is wobdering this is wgat med looks like if im not mistaken @reptiles


that's my favorite pheno
he looks like a chad version of me


----------



## Deleted member 5912 (Aug 28, 2020)

sytyl said:


> that's my favorite pheno
> he looks like a chad version of me


would be perfect with blue eyes


----------



## Gunna (Aug 28, 2020)

2/3 fo the 'europeans' are indoaryan caucasians


----------



## reptiles (Aug 28, 2020)

Mohamad said:


> would be perfect with blue eyes



Isn't style that 1 syrian passing curry how the fuck did he get that god pheno from abo land ?


----------



## sytyl (Aug 28, 2020)

Mohamad said:


> would be perfect with blue eyes


I prefer brown tbh


----------



## reptiles (Aug 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> I dont understand what pheno I look like how do i know




View attachment 627557


Phenos like this pass all the way up to north italy tbqh looks like north pontid chad pheno.

Also if you wanna know the chad tier list for phenos.

1 Euro africanid.

2 Dalo faelid.

3 Some other north western chad.

4 Tronder nordid.


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 28, 2020)

reptiles said:


> View attachment 627557
> 
> 
> Phenos like this pass all the way up to north italy tbqh looks like north pontid chad pheno.
> ...


@Mohamad do you and me have the same


----------



## Deleted member 5912 (Aug 28, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Isn't style that 1 syrian passing curry how the fuck did he get that god pheno from abo land ?


half of syrians are white
no joke bro
like
come to my country and see for yourself
no wgere near ethnic


----------



## RoundHouse (Aug 28, 2020)

Mohamad said:


> would be perfect with blue eyes


jfl that's almost identical to my pheno lmfao or i might be wrong


----------



## reptiles (Aug 28, 2020)

Mohamad said:


> half of syrians are white
> no joke bro
> like
> come to my country and see for yourself
> no wgere near ethnic




Read what i put i was talking about style i thought he was a curry


----------



## Deleted member 5912 (Aug 28, 2020)

RoundHouse said:


> jfl that's almost identical to my pheno lmfao or i might be wrong


yeah but you gave green eyes and lighter hair


----------



## RoundHouse (Aug 28, 2020)

Mohamad said:


> yeah but you gave green eyes and lighter hair


yup


----------



## RoundHouse (Aug 28, 2020)

RoundHouse said:


> yup


wrong emoji jfl


----------



## Deleted member 5912 (Aug 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> @Mohamad do you and me have the same


i cant open the link tbh


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 28, 2020)

Mohamad said:


> i cant open the link tbh


Same bro you Fucking low iq retard @reptiles


----------



## reptiles (Aug 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> Same bro you Fucking low iq retard @reptiles




I literally just reposted this






For some reason it didn't send


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 28, 2020)

reptiles said:


> I literally just reposted this
> 
> View attachment 627574
> 
> ...


Whats this pheno bro


----------



## reptiles (Aug 28, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> Whats this pheno bro




Some variant of pontid


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 28, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Some variant of pontid


How he looks ethnic


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Aug 28, 2020)

16tyo said:


> more MENA than i thought


allahuakbar .me


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 28, 2020)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> allahuakbar .me


hahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Aug 29, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Your a mixed nigger but your better than the pure kind for sure


You should studt some genetics buddy boyo, e1b1b (us) and e1b1a (negroid) are siblings, none of them gave birth to the other, however the bantu haplogropu is very common, and isn't as old as our's. Hence scientists say life originated in east Africa but i can't be sure.


----------



## reptiles (Aug 29, 2020)

Toodlydood said:


> You should studt some genetics buddy boyo, e1b1b (us) and e1b1a (negroid) are siblings, none of them gave birth to the other, however the bantu haplogropu is very common, and isn't as old as our's. Hence scientists say life originated in east Africa but i can't be sure.



Im genetically haplogroup only measures 1 common ancestor on admixture your 60 percent west african


----------



## Subhuman trash (Sep 14, 2020)

reptiles said:


> I'm curious.


MENA kike


----------



## 0Ace0 (Sep 15, 2020)

So mostly cumskins and currycels, figures.


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Sep 16, 2020)

0Ace0 said:


> So mostly cumskins and currycels, figures.



I want to know who is living in a western country and who is not. We know that all women have a racial bias against indian men, hence why there are so many frequenting incel forums. It seems from my experience, about 70% of the Indians on this forum are living in the west.


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Sep 16, 2020)

Make votes public otherwise it is too unreliable


----------



## turkproducer (Sep 16, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> It's a long running joke on the forum bro


and i am the creator ngl


----------



## GeordiLeFort (Sep 16, 2020)

Absolute state of MENA and Latino


----------

